# My rescue maltese



## jessla (Dec 12, 2010)

I just wanted to start a thread to write about the progress with my maltese Pepsi (I'll post up a few pictures soon). Maybe all of you who are more experienced can give me feedback.

When I first got her, she didn't seem to understand a leash at all. But we've made some progress. I still carry her outside like a baby. My idea was to leave some boiled chicken on the front steps (thanks for the treat idea!) so that she'll see being outside as a positive thing. She still won't take the treat from my hand, only lick it. But she'll eat it from the steps.

She'll follow me around on the leash. We did a few laps around the yard until she seemed to get sick of it. I kept waiting for her to go to the bathroom outside, but no luck. I don't think she likes us watching when she goes to the bathroom. Which is a problem, because I obviously don't want to leave her unsupervised outside. She has the same problem with eating. She won't eat or drink unless we're not watching her.

She does seem to have gotten a lot more comfortable with me. She likes coming to cuddle with me in bed, but doesn't really show much emotion when I pat her. She also likes to follow me around the house. She still keeps her tail between her legs though.

We got her some puppy training pads, but I don't think she's connecting them with that's the place to go to the bathroom. She's still going on our rug. I tried leaving the house and closing off every room except the kitchen with training pads, but from what I've seen, she hasn't gone to the bathroom. That's why I tried taking her outside when I got home. I hope she won't get a urinary tract infection or something from holding it :\.


----------



## jessla (Dec 12, 2010)

Okay the internet was being dumb, but I finally got a picture of her uploaded.

Here she is in her crate on the ride home. She even smiled for the camera!:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Pepsi is a little doll!:wub: Thank your for opening your heart to this sweet girl. I think your doing a great job with her and it will take time. Others will chime in that are more experienced and i would pm (JMM) Jackie, she has alot of knowledge about training dogs and i think she will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

What a doll baby you have.:wub: Once again bless you for giving her a loving home...As Debbie stated Jackie (JMM) has a lot of knowledge and will give you the very best advice you can get.:thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww ,she's a doll,can't wait for more piccies in teh future...she's going to have the best Christmas ever!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Any idea how old she is? Looks like she has cataracts, so walking around in a new area would be hard for her. How are her teeth? That is usually a problem with older rescues. She may need soft food.

Take everything slow. It will take her a long while to get comfortable in a new place. I would keep her in a small ex-pen in a kitchen area when you can't watch her--like you would a puppy, and take her out, or to a pad often and say "go potty", until she gets the idea.

Bless you for taking her into your life.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw, Pepsi looks so sweet. :wub:As everyone said, Jackie (JMM) is awesome. You might also see some old posts here about newly adopted rescue dogs. Just go to the search word on the black banner above.
Just my own 2 cents. Slow and easy wins the race. It will all take time - imagine if you woke up and were on another planet. She needs to feel out you, her surroundings, food, everything. Just give her lots of gentle love. My tyler wouldn't take treats from my hand for months. I would just put in on the floor and he'd take it. Now he accepts them from my hand. I think the pen and wee wee pads will help and as she gets used to going on the pad you can pick some up so it's a smaller area if you want her to use pee pads like I do. I'm so thankful for them in this brutal weather.We go out for walks and play and he also uses the great outdoors as his toilet but mainly we rely on wee wee pads Lots of rewarding. And mine doesn't like me to see him poo either, so if Pepsi's in a gated area and you're not watching she should do it. Not sure about her eyes from the photo - might be cataracts or might just be the flash. What kind of rundown has your vet given you for her?
Thanks again for getting Pepsi and sharing her with us.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

What a sweetie she is! I am so glad you are making progress so quickly! I know it seems slow but from what I have seen/heard that is very good progress!!! Keep up the good work with her!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Put lots of happy in your voice with her, excited tones! When you hold her, treat her, SUCH a GOOD girl!!!!!

When you snuggle, easy low tones, kisses and pets.

When she even comes close to doing what you want, happy happy.

It takes time for them to learn to trust, my min poodle took about a year after we got him from rescue.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

jessla said:


> I just wanted to start a thread to write about the progress with my maltese Pepsi (I'll post up a few pictures soon). Maybe all of you who are more experienced can give me feedback.
> 
> When I first got her, she didn't seem to understand a leash at all. But we've made some progress. I still carry her outside like a baby. My idea was to leave some boiled chicken on the front steps (thanks for the treat idea!) so that she'll see being outside as a positive thing. She still won't take the treat from my hand, only lick it. But she'll eat it from the steps.
> 
> ...


She is just darling!!!!

I think it sounds like EXCELLENT progress... some of what you are describing just sounds like she's still a little scared/shy (which is normal). She's cuddling with you and following you around which is a HUGE show of trust...it will only get better and better. She's not used to being out and about and it's all new for her...that and having a human actually treating her well. Coming from a puppymill, she probably had to do her business in her crate so this is also new for her. Was she with a foster family for very long before you adopted her? If so, maybe you could ask what they did to encourage her to go... and maybe try getting some of that puppy peepee incentive spray and spraying it on her potty pad. 

You are such a HERO to me for helping this little one - she will love you like no other - just you wait!!!!!


----------

